
99.6 percent of new smartphones run Android or iOS - richardboegli
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/16/14634656/android-ios-market-share-blackberry-2016
======
richardboegli
Gartner's article:
[http://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/3609817](http://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/3609817)

